# Need some Info on these bloodlines!



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,

Just curious to find out what you know or where I can find out more about the bloodlines of Hemphill/Wilder, Sarona, Red Devil, and Clouse. Im just looking for some general information on these bloodlines..PICS WILL ALSO HELP!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

Hemphill/Wilder
::: Old Family Reds :::
FLAMETREE ,,,,, American PitbullTerrier - FLAMETREE
some pics
OFRN Pictures!!! (breeders, black, skin, kennel) - Dogs - City-Data Forum
hope that helps


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Hemphill, Wilder, Clouse and Sarona(Mary Sunderman) were all breeders that carried the Old Family Rednose(OFRN) strain. Red Devil is in reference to Ross's Red Devil aka Iron Dusty whom was 8xw pit dog.

Here are a few Pics of some of my dogs ancestors. 
Southern Inferno Kennels - Ancestors


----------



## ohpitbulls (Jan 2, 2010)

cappie ross owned red devil ohio is full of this bloood


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

^where can I find some of these breeders on Ohio?


----------

